
Show HN: Natural Language Generation, Emoji-To-English Translator - abhagi
http://decodemoji.com/
======
FreshlyMinted
Love the idea!

I am disagreeing with the way that you make ownership happen in some kind of
RTL fashion. I think that you could get more milage out of a SUBJECT -> VERB
-> OBJECT skeleton.

I'm curious what emoji sentences you tested yourself and thought that the
translator made sense based on what you intended

------
personjerry
This is quite... unimpressive... None of the sentences really make sense, or
at least form any "likely" sentence.

~~~
colejohnson66
Well, it's trying to make sense of something that most likely doesn't mean
anything

------
plusepsilon
The meaning of emojis are generally pretty ambiguous so not all sentences will
make sense because the emojis themselves don't make sense.

There's definitely some syntactic constraints (picks one emoji for the
predicate?) when decoding.

In any case, I think it's fun.

-> The loud and alarming infant drives a police car. -> Santa takes a dump on Santa. -> The ogre feeds cheese to the evil creature. -> The prawns become gluten-free. 🇯🇵🇰🇷 -> Japan infuriates South Korea.

*edit: darn, emojis don't get parsed well here.

------
kixpanganiban
A novel, and somewhat entertaining experiment. Though probably no practical
use.

It explains this: [ok hand][fries][burger][silverware]

As: "The OK gesture shares fries with the silver cheeseburger."

Made my day though.

------
zodPod
I am not sure what the purpose of this is. My experience with emojis has been
people will hit a bunch of them to emphasize something. When seeing a bunch of
the same emoji next to each other your application seems to try to interpret
them all as having separate meanings.

Also, just simple ones don't make sense. Like a robot next to a heart eyes
guy. One would assume it would be like I love robots or something but instead
I got "The robot is infatuated" switching it around to be the heart eyes guy
and then a robot returns "The lovestruck robot passes time". Neither make
sense for what I'd use the emoji for.

Lastly, half of the time, the inserted emoji shows up as just a box instead of
the actual character. It's strange that it seems to be intermittent.

I'm with @personjerry. This is kind of unimpressive...

Also, :tongue: :mouth: returns "The mouth becomes licking." I don't even know
what that would mean. I would use the 2 to represent that I'm licking my lips.

~~~
wodenokoto
I don't think this is so much a translator as a story writer. At least that's
the only way the decodings made sense to me.

------
thuuuomas
For fun, try decoding sequences of the "police" emoji of varying length. :D

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_linguistic_example_sen...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_linguistic_example_sentences)

------
jszymborski
very happy with the result of my first test:

[https://imgur.com/VbJddGr](https://imgur.com/VbJddGr)

edit: https

------
abhagi
Thanks for trying and leaving feedback. The purpose of this was to be able to
generate grammatically correct and humorous interpretations out of any number
and combination of emojis.

And yup, you can hit the decode button as many times as you want, you'll get a
different interpretation each time.

English -> Emoji coming soon

~~~
plusepsilon
It's really interesting how English -> Emoji doesn't get criticized as much as
Emoji -> English.

Compare to Dango:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11870283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11870283)

------
gdw2
Decoding the same set of emoji multiple times gives multiple translations!

------
jacobtr
I feel like (a good version of) this is the logical conclusion of progress in
machine intelligence...

